# My Little Piece of Heaven



## cobra428 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Lathe Grizzly 10x22 with Shooting star 2 axis DRO





Harbor Freight Mill and Horiz Band Saw




The Mill Again with Shooting Star 3 Axis and HF drill press




Jet Band saw with speed reduction it will cut metal and wood




Delta grinder and scroll saw




The Stuff Pile




Walking in the door




And Boy do I have to clean up!!

TonyR


----------



## GrahamC (Apr 16, 2009)

It is not so messy. You have much more in the way of power tools in a about the same size space that I have but my shop seems to be even messier. I keep the "messier" tools in the garage - my bandsaw and bench grinder as it helps to keep some of the mess in check.

Thanks for sharing and enjoy your "Little Piece of Heaven" whenever and as often as you can.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Graham,
It's a little tight, every once and while I get a handle in the backside. The good thing is, I don't have to walk far to get something.
Tony


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2009)

Tony 
Nice shop and judging by the peek at the sky blue engine, nice work also.

I enjoy looking at other people's shop and see their ideas on storage, placement of equipment and things they do to make their shop more efficient.

Its kinda like looking at the pictures of "where's Waldo"

Tony, any pictures of the COBRA 428???

Hal


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Hal,
I can get some done of the Cobra. I just came back from Office Max with a Flash Card Reader to USB converter. My old reader was just to slow to manage the pics. So hopefully now I can go camera crazy. I love all the pics on this site. You get to see set ups that you go "why didn't I think of that, it makes it so easy" This place is one wealth of machinig know how!
Tony


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice shop.

I think that Grizzly 10x22 is getting to be the new standard for a nice small bench lathe. I hear they're having a hard time keeping them in stock.

Best,

BW


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 16, 2009)

BW,
It is a very nice lathe. Even better since the DRO. I had a Harbor Freight 8x12 before it. It too was excellent but I wanted to turn bigger stuff. I started a project J5 Wright Whirlwind 9 cyl Radial (Swedish castings) of which you can see the crankcase and impeller atop one of the tool boxes. I still have the HF, it's on a dolly now till I get a bench for it or sell it.
Tony


----------



## shred (Apr 16, 2009)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Very nice shop.
> 
> I think that Grizzly 10x22 is getting to be the new standard for a nice small bench lathe. I hear they're having a hard time keeping them in stock.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've got the USA-1936 version of it by Sheldon (the key specs are interestingly very close) and played some with one of the Grizz units. It can take 1" bar through the headstock and can be moved in pieces by one person or by a few in one piece without special machinery. Fits OK on a bench as well without taking up 'OMG, what did you buy!?!?' kinds of space that the 12x's do.

Looks like a nice setup with the DRO.


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love it, because I can dial a feed or thread without having to go thru calc's and gear changes. Yes if you don't want some stock thread you've got to change gears but so far I just dial!!! I would love to get a bigger lathe but for the size, capability and $$ I don't think you can beat it!!!
Tony


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2009)

Clean up?
What am I missing here?
Your shop looks spotless to me! 

Rick


----------



## Andy_B (Apr 17, 2009)

If I didn't have a little clutter in the shop SWMBO would think I was goofing off and break out her honey do list. That's to be avoided at all cost. ;D

Looks great to me. Thm:

Andy


----------



## steamer (May 13, 2009)

Tony

Looks good from here!.....Nice Shop!

Dave


----------



## cobra428 (May 13, 2009)

Hey Guys
I didn't mean to re post this. I just put a link in another post. But if you like the shop I'll take the complement :bow:
Tony


----------

